# موقع سلامة شامل



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هنا عنوان لموقع يهتم بكل امور السلامة
قلما قلما
وهو شامل لا تندم ان قمت بزيارته
http://www.dme.qld.gov.au/mines/ssarchive.cfm


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*موقع للتريب على السفتي*

وهذا موقع للتدريب على امور السلامة على الانترنت
معه امكانية رفع الملفات التي تتدرب عليها
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/TrainTools/default.asp


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المواقع الهامة


----------



## aaar (23 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا مواقع هامة جدا شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## تمبيزة (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شبكشي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مواقع ممتازة وفقك اللة


----------



## فارس الحقباني (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المصادر المفيدة وخير الناس أنفعهم للناس


----------



## khaliduk (25 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## fraidi (25 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المواقع المهمة بارك الله فيك.


----------

